# Airride won't function properly, please help.



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

Had my allroad about 2months with zero issues. Car is '01 with 80k. Last week I am having a custom stereo put in and now I have the car back and the airride won't go up from the lowest position. the light just blinks when i press the up button. i also have the airbag light on and of course the cel decided to come on too. they didn't touch the airride, but maybe have unplugged and replugged in some wire harnesses. do i just need to reset something?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you pulled the fault codes yet? You may have to recalibrate/ adaptation for the air ride. If you have access to VAG com then its easy to perform the adaptation.


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks for the info. i haven't ran the codes yet, i'll give that a try. i've never used vagcom on this car, just on my mk4's and mk3's, is the airride easy to readapt?


----------

